

Malaysia Airlines 'lost contact' with plane carrying 239 people - miralabs
http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/malaysia-airlines-flight-missing-239-people-on-board-1.1720011

======
winslow
Why was this story deleted? -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7363923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7363923)

